# Question about transitioning to senior food



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I switched at 8 and went to blue wilderness senior. I now know grain free isnt the best idea but I switched at 8


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

There is no need to feed a Senior food. If your dog is at a good weight and otherwise healthy...as the saying goes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. My oldest Golden will be 12 in April and eats the same adult food my 8 and 4 year old dogs do. He is 68 lbs and gets an even two cups a day. Intact male.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I also have never switched my dogs to a senior food. Unless you aren't happy with how your dog looks and acts on her current diet, I doubt there's any reason to switch.

As far as his "DAP boost"... I wouldn't fuss about it being "overdue." Many of us get our dogs their puppy shots, and maybe a one year booster, and then never vaccinate again. I run titers every three or four years to confirm that her levels of protection are still adequate and have yet to have a dog need another shot. If you are more comfortable giving the vaccination rather than titering to see if she even needs it, that's fine... I'm just saying I don't think there's anything compelling about the 3-year mark. Go when it's convenient (maybe this spring when hopefully the pandemic will be settling down a bit?).


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Mppsu2003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Our golden just turned 8 in December. Been trying to get a vet appt but it’s been difficult in this time. She’s almost a month past her 3-year DAP boost so I want to get that done. But also I want to talk to the vet about transitioning her to senior food as she is 8 now. She currently has Wellness Simple Turkey and Potato which has worked with her food allergies. But wellness doesn’t have a corresponding senior food. So I was hoping to get recommendations on what food to give her and also how long the transition period should be.
> 
> for those with older goldens, when did you switch them to senior food and what food did you use?


I am a huge fan of PPP Bright Minds for senior dogs. Especially -very- senior dogs. It was recommended to us by a canine neurologist and holy cow the dog went from being nearly senile to being relatively youthful again. It was actually quite drastic. I'm sure it is not the same for every dog, but my experience with Bright Minds was pretty extraordinary. For reference, this is a 14 year old miniature schnauzer.


----------

